# Standard Poodle hight and weight



## Muggles (Mar 14, 2015)

Rory is 16 months, about 34kg and 70cm. He is a big boy!


----------



## Monique Aus (Apr 15, 2016)

Muggles said:


> Rory is 16 months, about 34kg and 70cm. He is a big boy!



He sure is a big boy! Big is beautiful


----------



## maddogdodge (May 29, 2015)

My breeder has been telling me from day one that Finn is going to be a big boy! He was the biggest out of 10 pups!

I have been recording his weight regularly, but haven't measured his hight, I'll do that tomorrow 

At almost 12 weeks when I picked him up, he weighed 7.3kg

Last I weighed him was a week ago at 18 weeks old (Just over 4 months) and he weighed 13kg.

He has been steadily gaining roughly 1kg a week, so he's probably around 14kg at the moment. He's a skinny pup too, doesn't eat much.

If he keeps up gaining 1kg a week... by 6 months old he'll be 21kg!

What is it with me and big dogs? My Aussie Shepherd is oversized... He's taller than the breed standard and weighs more than any other Aussie I've seen, and I keep him lean!


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Check out 52 weeks of Vogue. Her owner, itzaclip took careful height and weight measurements. Another pretty white SPOO girl


----------



## Monique Aus (Apr 15, 2016)

maddogdodge said:


> My breeder has been telling me from day one that Finn is going to be a big boy! He was the biggest out of 10 pups!
> 
> I have been recording his weight regularly, but haven't measured his hight, I'll do that tomorrow
> 
> ...



He does sound like a big boy, at 18weeks snow was 11.5kgs and 20inches tall. She was the same size as the biggest boy in her litter so I feel like she is big for a girl but hard when you don't have comparisons. There hasn't been any baby standard puppy's around her age in the shows we have been in yet. 

With my hight chart up until 22 weeks she was growing just under 1inch in hight a week! 

I like a big standard poodle as long as type is there and is sound then the hight just makes it extra special I think, at least there is no maximum hight here


----------



## Monique Aus (Apr 15, 2016)

Mfmst said:


> Check out 52 weeks of Vogue. Her owner, itzaclip took careful height and weight measurements. Another pretty white SPOO girl




Thankyou! I will check it out


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Here are Maizie's measurements:

Maizie’s height and weight chart
12 weeks old – 15” 15.5 lbs
16 weeks old – 18” 22 lbs
20 weeks old – 20” 27.4 lbs
(5 months old – 30 lbs)
24 weeks old – 21” 31.5 lbs
(26 weeks old/6 months old – 34.4 lbs)
28 weeks old – 22” 37 lbs
32 weeks old – 23” 38.5 lbs
36 weeks old – 23” 39.6 lbs
40 weeks old – 23.5” 39.9 lbs
44 weeks old – 23.5” 39.6 lbs
(10 months old – 40 lbs)
48 weeks old – 23.5” 41.4 lbs
52 weeks old – 23.75” 42.8 lbs


----------



## Monique Aus (Apr 15, 2016)

zooeysmom said:


> Here are Maizie's measurements:
> 
> Maizie’s height and weight chart
> 12 weeks old – 15” 15.5 lbs
> ...




You took great records! Here's what I have for snow so far 

10weeks 15" tall 6.4kgs
11weeks 15.5" tall 7kgs 
12weeks
13weeks 17.5" tall 8.8kgs
14weeks 18" Tall 9.5kgs
15weeks
16weeks 20" tall 10.2kgs 
17weeks 20" tall 11.5kgs 
18weeks 20" tall 11.2kgs 
19weeks
20weeks
21weeks
22weeks 23" tall 14.5kgs
23weeks
24weeks 23.5" tall 16kgs
25weeks 24" tall 17.6kgs 

She will be 6 months next Tuesday !


----------



## Muggles (Mar 14, 2015)

It's funny how different the growth patterns can be! Like Snow, Rory weighed 6.4kg at just over ten weeks too, but then mostly gained at between 900g-1.5kg a week until he was about 6 months. All the growth prediction charts/tools massively underestimated his size.


----------



## Monique Aus (Apr 15, 2016)

Muggles said:


> It's funny how different the growth patterns can be! Like Snow, Rory weighed 6.4kg at just over ten weeks too, but then mostly gained at between 900g-1.5kg a week until he was about 6 months. All the growth prediction charts/tools massively underestimated his size.




It is so interesting to me! I'm wondering if snow is slowing now if she might be one if these girls that does all her growing early or maybe she will have one more big growth spurted OR maybe she might even just keep growing like Rory lol!


----------



## Northerngeezer (Feb 15, 2016)

*interesting post*

Alice is just over 5 months, stands 22 inches and weighs 16.7 kg. or 37 pounds. Her apricot sister is about the same in hight and weight. 
8 weeks 6.8/15 lbs 
12 weeks 10/24
16 weeks 13.7/30
Her growth spurts after 8 weeks made us wonder if we would have a 100 pound Spoo. The photos were taken a few days ago when they met at the farm for a run.


----------



## Mvinotime (May 25, 2015)

I apologize I don't have his chart with me but I too enjoy tracking all the growth and am always curious about others growth as well  my boy just turned a year old yesterday :birthday: and he is 27.5 inches tall and weighs 70 lbs. he's a pretty big boy as well.


----------



## coleyjoy (Aug 14, 2016)

Bree is 5 months and is 25kg and 23 inches tall x


----------

